# What type of leash/collar



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin is almost 9 months old now, and pretty much done growing in regards to collar size. What type/brand of collars do you guys use on your GSD's? I am leaning toward a nice leather collar/leash but obviously there are no nice ones at Petco/Petsmart...so I have to order online. Please share what type/brand you use and where you got it from! Thanks


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine don't wear collars except when we visit a park or the vets office. In those cases they wear slip collars because it's possible for them to back out of a regular collar. My female was pretty skillful at backing out of a collar.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin wears his collar when we are out.. But not in the house. He has just a regular nylon one for now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

in the house Penny only wears a choke chain (ive never used it for its "intended purposes") its light and does not mess with her fur... outside she wears just a plain flat buckle leather collar.... Diesel was the same with inside and the choke chain, outside she would wear her spiked leather collar or just a regular flat leather collar


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther just has a basic nylon collar (petsmart) and a double handle leash(humane society). But I just looked up dog collars and it looks like Coach makes some if you want to go that route...


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

Wrigley has worn a rolled leather collar for a long time but I recently found one on Etsy that I love (the Trista stripe): Custom Dog Collars Leashes Harnesses & Accessories by 3pooches I also just ordered this seller's no-pull harness. We struggle with the Easy Walk not staying put. I haven't received the harness yet but it looks like a good design.

I do like the look of the rolled leather collar on a GSD, it doesn't mess with their fur the way a flat collar can. It's subtle and sophisticated. I guess I switched to nylon for a little spring color!

I've never tried a leather leash, I like nylon and have tried those soy ones too; both are durable.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Check here Katie. When Lisl grows up I'll be shopping for a collar for her here.

https://www.rayallen.com/category/Collars_Harnesses


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My favorite is Paco Collars Custom Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars they are expensive but very high quality and have a lifetime guarantee.
I've been thinking of having them turn my dog Pooch's Paco collar into a memorial bracelet, they offer that as a free service. 
You can also order a matching bracelet when you order a collar, I did that with Bianca's milan heart collar (matching leash too). 
They also make belts.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery has a nylon rolled slip collar for training. He typically wears the collar I got custom made by this lady BOPA - Dogstyle which is nylon on one side and neoprene on the other which also has a matching leash. I do have floating about a regular nylon leash but I don't like how it feels on my hands. I have yet to try leather because well most of the leather I've seen at the pet stores over here runs about 80 euros or about 105 USD. I love the fact that all of the BoPa leashes are custom made and standard have loops in a few spots to make the leash different length depend on what we are doing.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I'm very fond of a leather collar our trainer asked that we buy.*

We got it from www.activedogs.com.

It's mil-spec and not cheap. But it's very, very sturdy.

As we intend to have the dog protection trained it'll stand up to that.

Here's a link.

Military Spec 1 1/4" Brown Leather Collar


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Katie, This company is my absolute favorite. Their collars and leads are buttery soft leather and the collar is one of the only ones I have found that are quick release made in leather.
They are made here in Colorado and they also make service dog equipment too:

Product Category : Leashes | Bold Lead Designs


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Going to check out all these recommendations when I have some time finally tonight! 

Also - I dont plan on ever using a choke chain, even inside..inside he usually has his collar off anyways. I just worry about a choke chain catching on something and literally choking him.

LOL and thanks for the coach suggestion, but might be a bit too pricey for Berlins tastes! (and my wallet) heh heh


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I found a Coach collar for Lisl on e-Bay, but even as much as I spoil Lisl, I couldn't justify the price for a foo- foo collar. I don't know that it was even large enough. The price was though.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You might contact Spence at Jaspenhof:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.87681317824.77038.531032824&type=3

Some of his pictures of collars make me drool.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Our dog has only ever had a flat quick-release collar for outdoors. Nothing for indoors.
We use a retractable leash (17') and haven't had any control problems using it on this or previous dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have no idea how much these cost, but I've been salivating over the collars from Sexy Beast: https://www.facebook.com/SexyBeastK9

The collars with ribbon would probably get destroyed by my dogs, but I'm thinking this bright pink would make an awesome flyball collar for Halo:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0512775.-2207520000.1364063147&type=3&theater


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I never have a collar on Lisl either when we're inside. The choke collar is just for trips to the Vet and quick trips outside to potty if I know the neighbor is outside or could pop out unexpectedly.

I'm looking forward to buying her a 'big girl' collar when the time comes. Seems there are endless options, colors, styles, and materials.

I'm still leaning towards a 2" brown leather with a handle and a 'D' ring for a traffic or agitation lead.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Stillwater Kennel Supply makes some of the strongest most durable and long lasting dog collars. They make collars for any breed of dog (not just pit bulls). They've made collars for German Shepherds before. Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nita wears a nylon slip collar.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Although their site is being updated at the moment, when it's back up and running have a look at The Wag Inc. - Fine Leather Dog Leads , we use the same leather and it's arguably the best bridle leather in the world. The prices are pretty good too for the quality you're buying, a decent bridle leather is more of an investment than a nappa leather which isn't that much cheaper anyway and won't have the longevity. I like the look of this company's collars, they're clearly taking care to make quality equipment with very good materials, if you're lucky you might find as good but probably won't find better on the continent. I saw a Louis Vuitton in the flesh at Crufts a month back for the first time ever, I couldn't believe someone had paid almost $280 for something that was so average....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought Shasta's collar from Custom Dog Collars-Cat Collars-Personalized Leather gifts-made in USA

I intend on buying another one for my next dog. They did a nice job. It's a simple collar and holds up really well. She doesn't swim so it's never been wet and it's never been on her until she's totally dry from a bath either.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

gagsd said:


> You might contact Spence at Jaspenhof:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.87681317824.77038.531032824&type=3
> 
> Some of his pictures of collars make me drool.


Spence really does nice work. Nikki is on his FB page modeling her collar :wub:

I am going to order another collar soon 

Michaela


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I just ordered leashes from him for high score gifts at our show next month. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the recommendations everyone! I will have to check out all these  Still have not ordered anything! Im hesitant because I cannot measure his neck..


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Pup wears a collar a woman made for a rescue charity. It's made out of seat belt material, and is martingale styled collar. When out and about she's either on harness, backpack, or head halter for high traffic areas, so collar is primarily for ID and potty breaks. That said, it's very sturdy and pretty. We love it. It's been 2 years and still going strong.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Two inches is really wide for a GSD's neck to wear as a normal collar...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I was looking into the martingale collars, i don't keep a collar on them unless we go somewhere. Cody and Clipper would pull them off each other when they were puppies!


----------

